# [Images] Impossible de les voir (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Bon. J'ai installé une Gentoo y a quelques jours, et j'ai pas mal de petits truc avec... En ce moment, j'arrive pas à regarder des images avec le logiciel que GNOME à installé d'office (Eye of GNOME). J'ai installé gThumb, mais, ça marche pas non plus.

Quand je lance Eye of GNOME dans le terminal, aucune erreur, mais aucune image ne s'affiche, ça reste blanc. Et quand je lance gThumb, j'ai ça :

```
$ gthumb

(gthumb:9704): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(gthumb:9704): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(gthumb:9704): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(gthumb:9704): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(gthumb:9704): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

$
```

Comment ça ce fait ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Wed Feb 17, 2010 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bonsoir,

Tu as bien le USE jpeg de défini (normalement par défaut dans le profil Desktop si je ne dis pas de bêtise).

Peux-tu nous donner le résultat de la commande emerge --info ?

----------

## Damiatux

Voici :

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3400_@_2.16GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Feb 2010 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd firefox fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Trapamoosch

Fais un eselect profile list et ensuite eselect profile X où X est le chiffre du profile qui renvoie vers default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

Après ça, un emerge -NDu world et ça devrait déjà aller mieux.

----------

## Damiatux

Effectivemment, ça va déjà mieux.

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

